# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Kërkoj një vënd pune në Angli

## leonardoww

MIREMBREMA VELLEZER, Kerkoj 1 vend pune ne Angli cfaredo lloji.kam punuar si idraulik, mekanik makinash dhe ndertim ne Greqi sic e dini Greqia ka falimentuar ketu dhe disa vite para,dhe te paret qe ngelen pa pune dhe pa perkrarje jemi ne,me te pa fatet e Shqiperise qe duhet tja fillojme nga e para

----------


## DontWorryBeHapp

:i ngrysur:  Nga nje vend muti nuk mund te pritej me shume, e duke pare sesi i trajtojn shqiptaret ateher del si vijim llogjik i mendjes se tyre te dhjere...

Uroj qe te gjesh dicka sa me shpejt.

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Ti shoku ne Angli ndodhesh apo mendon te vish,me cfare dokumentash?

Nese je me dokumenta te sakta atehere te jap une informacione apo numra agjensish qe morin shume njerez me experience s`ka te bej diploma shume.

Nese je me vize ose ne te zeze te rekomandoj te mos nisesh fare sepse Anglia nuk eshte me sikur ishte vite me pare.

Shpirt Njeriu

----------


## arbereshi_niko

> Nga nje vend muti nuk mund te pritej me shume, e duke pare sesi i trajtojn shqiptaret ateher del si vijim llogjik i mendjes se tyre te dhjere...
> 
> Uroj qe te gjesh dicka sa me shpejt.


Edhe une si ti uroj qe te gjej diçka sa me shpejt..., por qe nuk jemi duke e ndihmuar me "urimet" tona... :i terbuar: 
Pastaj po ti shtojme urimeve edhe fjalet muti, shurra, gjithmone ne lidhje me jasht-qitjen ( te dhjere ) per te qene besnik shprehjes tende, urimet edhe pse te parfumuara jo vetem ne kuptim figurativ, nuk arrijne prapseprap ta ndihmojne...

Per hapesin e temes;
Paç fat!

----------


## Leo_uk

Nuk eshte kaq e lehte ne angli te fillosh pune mekanik apo hidraulik. Nuk eshte si ne Greqi ketu, duhet te jesh i kualifikuar nga kolegji ndryshe s'te marrin ne pune.
Pastaj, ketu eshte bere kaq keqe sa nuk ka pune per vendasit dhe te tjeret qe kane me vite. Po s'pate leje pune njer, as mos e merr mundimin se do vdesesh per buke.

----------


## leonardoww

> Ti shoku ne Angli ndodhesh apo mendon te vish,me cfare dokumentash?
> 
> Nese je me dokumenta te sakta atehere te jap une informacione apo numra agjensish qe morin shume njerez me experience s`ka te bej diploma shume.
> 
> Nese je me vize ose ne te zeze te rekomandoj te mos nisesh fare sepse Anglia nuk eshte me sikur ishte vite me pare.
> 
> Shpirt Njeriu


Se pari faleminderit per interesimin. 
Une per momentim ndodhem ne Greqi,kam aritur te mar 1 pashaporte Greke te regullt dhe kjo eshte e vetmja menyre per te ikur nga ky vend.

----------


## leonardoww

> Nuk eshte kaq e lehte ne angli te fillosh pune mekanik apo hidraulik. Nuk eshte si ne Greqi ketu, duhet te jesh i kualifikuar nga kolegji ndryshe s'te marrin ne pune.
> Pastaj, ketu eshte bere kaq keqe sa nuk ka pune per vendasit dhe te tjeret qe kane me vite. Po s'pate leje pune njer, as mos e merr mundimin se do vdesesh per buke.


Leo-uk e vlersoj sinqeritetin tuaj per sa i perket realitetit qe ju e njihni me mire se ne qe jetojme larg,sa per punen nuk kam ndonje preference te vecate, e thashe:
bej cdo lloj pune(te ndershme) sa per veshtiresine nuk besoj dhe uroj te mos jete si Greqia.Pastaj shresa per nje jete me te mire;;dhe ajo shprehja popullore (secili per vete zoti per te gjithe)..

----------


## Leo_uk

> Leo-uk e vlersoj sinqeritetin tuaj per sa i perket realitetit qe ju e njihni me mire se ne qe jetojme larg,sa per punen nuk kam ndonje preference te vecate, e thashe:
> bej cdo lloj pune(te ndershme) sa per veshtiresine nuk besoj dhe uroj te mos jete si Greqia.Pastaj shresa per nje jete me te mire;;dhe ajo shprehja popullore (secili per vete zoti per te gjithe)..


O ti mik, une qe po te shkruaj s'ja fus kot me beso. Kam jetuar ne Greqi per shume vite vete dhe e njoh mire vendin.
Nese mendon se do vish ketu se eshte me mire se ne Greqi harroje!!! 
Tashi, nese ke ngel pa buke dhe je me letra te rregullta hajd o lal se nje cop pune ne kafenet dhe baret e Londres do e gjesh. Ose edhe pastrus apo ne supermarkete fundja. 
Por nese do te vish te rrish ne te zeze, per pune eshte shume , shume veshtire ne te zeze. Se per te ndenjur rri sa te duash s'te thote kush plac me goje, as per shpi se ke problem te gjesh, para te keshe te paguash. Pac fat!

----------


## leonardoww

Nese mendon se do vish ketu se eshte me mire se ne Greqi harroje!!! 
Me fal .Ke jetuar ne Greqi? ku jane te mirat qe nuk i gjen ne Angli?
Kur ngelesh pa pune per nje kohe te gjate, me nje familje per te ushqyer qera drita etj,
ajo puna e bukes kuptohet eshte e pa shmangeshme.Konkretisht ne se do me udhezoje per ndo nje vend pune dhe fjetje do jua dija per faleminderit

----------


## leonardoww

ju faleminderit per (ndihmen) qe me dhate'''''''''''''''

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

(Ka vende pune ne Shqiperi sa te duash,e ju doni te shkoni deri ne Angli.
Ne dhe per pak vite(o dite) do marim punetor anglez.)

----------


## EuroStar1

> MIREMBREMA VELLEZER, Kerkoj 1 vend pune ne Angli cfaredo lloji.kam punuar si idraulik, mekanik makinash dhe ndertim ne Greqi sic e dini Greqia ka falimentuar ketu dhe disa vite para,dhe te paret qe ngelen pa pune dhe pa perkrarje jemi ne,me te pa fatet e Shqiperise qe duhet tja fillojme nga e para


Ca do ne angli mo vlla, hajde ketu ne canada , ka pune sa te duash, pastro boren edhe ne korrik.

----------


## leonardoww

> (Ka vende pune ne Shqiperi sa te duash,e ju doni te shkoni deri ne Angli.
> Ne dhe per pak vite(o dite) do marim punetor anglez.)


me keto endera te ze gjumi

----------


## leonardoww

> Ca do ne angli mo vlla, hajde ketu ne canada , ka pune sa te duash, pastro boren edhe ne korrik.


me cfare menyre mundet te vij atje

----------


## EuroStar1

> me cfare menyre mundet te vij atje


Ku ka gje qe nuk gjen shqiptari, vetem deshira duhet, pa te tjerat rregullohen

----------

